# Springfield XD Tactical 45 acp



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I need some help with a Springfield xd tactical 45 (used) that I am looking at on another forum. It has a stainless bolt and all of the new ones I have looked have black one. The guy that owns it does not know. Any pro and con of this gun would be welcome.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

When you say bolt I think you are refering to the barrel. It should be ok someone may have just polished the blue off of it. They are good guns and operate much like a Glock.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Have one and love it!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i had to have 1 when they first came out and loved it ,the 13+1 was a deal maker for me but when the compact came out i traded for it full frame still 13+1,

i now also have a xdsc9 and a xdsc40 if they ever bring out a xdsc45 ill trade for it , the tactical is an accurate gun and the sub compacts will also surprise you as well


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a XD 45. Love the gun. Shoots very well. It is my nightstand gun, I keep a TLR-1 on it.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

miss my XD.....


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I found one with 
2 extra clips and 2 extra hosters for $525.00 shipped but I have got to find a ffl to ship it to.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

bay watch and usa will do

i know usa charges a total of $20+a fed ck $5.00


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought an XD9sc around Father's day from Mike's on 29. It was on sale for $399. Came with one standard mag, one extended, holster, mag holster and their version of a mag loader. I thought that was an excellent deal. Love mine, I can actually hit stuff with it.:thumbup:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

any new/used xd under $400 is a buy


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep. I went in there just to look around. Snapped one up as soon as I saw the display. 

Now if I could just find the 22LR semi-auto like I want on sale.............


----------

